# Your Favorite Hike.



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, I have no work from Mon-Thurs and planning on gettin in a good hike. Most likely hike will be the same one we did a couple of weeks ago, http://forums.alpinezone.com/17785-algonquin-peak-ny-09-17-007-a.html , or a variation of it. Also considering heading up to Whites in NH. As a result, I'm wondering what everyone would pick as their favorite.

For me it's the above hike or Breakneck Ridge in NY, I can do that one anytime since it's only about 60 miles from me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

I really enjoy the long trail from Lincoln Gap to the Appalachian Gap..Camels Hump is also nice..as well as Mount Hungar.  There are also some cool sections of the Catamount trail north and south of the Winooski river with nice watering holes that look like natural Jacuzzis.  I've never hiked any of the big Adirondack peaks yet..


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I really enjoy the long trail from Lincoln Gap to the Appalachian Gap..Camels Hump is also nice..as well as Mount Hungar. There are also some cool sections of the Catamount trail north and south of the Winooski river with nice watering holes that look like natural Jacuzzis. I've never hiked any of the big Adirondack peaks yet..


 
Where are these located?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Where are these located?



North Central Vermont


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been busy lately but I was just thinking of a thread for people to list their favorite hikes by state.

Algonquin trips are always nice.

A couple of mine:

Cascade (ADK's)  not a hard trip to get a view.  (I was shorted on my trip, in the clouds)
Macomb, (ADK) Views open up as soon as you hit the slide, lakes & autumn leaves

In VT, Hunger is not bad, not too long (in the fog the day I did it but wide open summit on south peak)
VT - I like Mansfield from Underhill State park, can be done as a ridge loop, Hit Sunset Ridge one way or the other

NH  Lots of favorites, Mossilauke from DOC's Ravine Lodge, Garfield, Franconia Loop over Lincoln & Lafayette (going to be crowded until late October on weekends)  Eisenhower, Twins, Osceolas


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2007)

OK, doing some research. Any comments on Brothers/Big Slide?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 30, 2007)

Brothers & Big Slide comments:

This is a great hike too.   Just even doing the first couple of brothers would be a great trip with all the ledges.  The view of Gothics & company from Big Slide is real nice too.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 30, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Brothers & Big Slide comments:
> 
> This is a great hike too. Just even doing the first couple of brothers would be a great trip with all the ledges. The view of Gothics & company from Big Slide is real nice too.


 
Thanks


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I've been busy lately but I was just thinking of a thread for people to list their favorite hikes by state.



Yeah, that's what I thought this thread was going to be about....

Anyways, I love going to Baxter State Park in Maine. My all time favorite is Chimmney Pond from Roaring Brook. But I don't think there's a hike at BSP that I haven't liked, well except for that one scary section(for me) on Hamlin Ridge, the rest of Hamlin was great. 

Let's see in NH, one of my favorites was Jennings Peak and that one was kinda by default. We were attempting to do some of the Sandwich Range, but stopped at Jennings Peak, which worked out very good. But now we're working on the 48 list.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite hike is.....one I am going to keep my mouth shut on.  :wink:  Seriously, the last time I saw it featured in a newspaper, it was crazy busy.  



That said, if you want to know where an incredible, short, interesting hike is located, PM me and maybe I can show you....kind of like those killer glades in ski season.  :wink:


----------



## montvm (Oct 3, 2007)

*Favorites*

Mass:  Wachusette, Greylock via Thunderbolt
Maine: Old Speck Mahoosuc notch and the arm,  Bald pate, both awesome.
Southern NH:  Cardigan, Thumb. Pack Manadnock North and south, cliff trail is pretty awesome.
Pemi:Osceolas Via the Kank,  Crossing the slide gives you some great views and the chiminey is a challange.
Sandwich Range: Chocorua via  Champney Falls Trail 
Whites: Franconia Ridge walk, Webster/Jackson, Ike.  Moosilauke via Beaver Brook, 
VT: Camels Hump, Mansfield, little Haystack
NY:Alander Mt. From Under Mountain Rd., Lower and Upper Wolfsjaw
CT. Bear Mt.

That about sums it up for now.  I would really love to get back out to the great Ranges and finish the rest of the Gothics sawteeth, Gothic, Armstrong, basin, Saddleback.  Some day.  Its an 8 hour trip by car so this is something where i need a week.  Someday!
I think i might head to VT next and do Ascutany.


----------



## FridayHiker (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in the Whites, and my #1 favorite pick would be Jefferson via Caps Ridge (and once you're up Jefferson, there's quite a bit of wandering around you can do before you head down).  Other favorites:  Garfield; South Twin; Lafayette/Lincoln loop.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Oct 10, 2007)

Vt: rt 105 - rt 242 along long trail

Me: baxter state park - roaring brook to hamlin pk loop around south cirque

Nh: any in the pemi


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm ... probably Goose Eye in the Mahoosucs, a loop up through the Notch and down the Goose Eye or Carlo Col trails (I believe one of them is in really bad shape down low due to logging).
One reason why, and another.


----------



## FridayHiker (Oct 13, 2007)

'Splain me something:    Why is it that every spammer who has joined this board during the past week has posted on this particular thread?  You're the third one.  I don't get it.


----------

